

Upload image to S3 via right click on Snow Leopard - augustl
http://august.lilleaas.net/s3_upload_snow_leopard_service

======
there
_Snow Leopard, the latest addition to the OS X family, has a new and very
powerful feature called services._

hasn't mac (or at least os x) always had services? right now in leopard my
firefox has a services menu with a whole bunch of different text-processing
functions. i've never used services but i always assumed they were integral to
mac os.

~~~
pohl
The services menu is an old NeXTstep feature that was half-heartedly carried
over to MacOS X. (One aspect that was not carried forward: the services menu
in NeXTstep appeared in the contextual menu that would pop up when right-
clicking on something...no digging around through nested submenus.) In Snow
Leopard, they revamped things so that only the relevant services show in a
given context, and I think they gave the ability to assign keybindings to
them, and put the back in the contextual menu where they belong.

